# Baltos Varnos - beautiful lithuanian voices



## Oleksandr Vorokh (Dec 13, 2018)

Baltos Varnos (White Crows) - one of my favourite bands, created by twin sisters - Milda and Terese Andrijauskaite. Beautiful voices, great souls, very rich music.

Here I want to share a lithuanian folk song Užaugo Liepa (Up Grew The Linden Tree), performed by Baltos Varnos as SSAA with piano.
Composer and pianist - Kęstutis Daugirdas.

This composition - Winner - 1st prize - Lithuanian National Culture Center 2018 Composition Contest.
Enjoy!


----------



## Oleksandr Vorokh (Dec 13, 2018)

Here you can see the official youtube channel of Baltos Varnor. There are a lot of beautiful songs there:
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCaosFTFdQGfXCIKO7I_suTA


----------

